# A Guy in Finland has Eberron and...



## NiTessine (Jun 2, 2004)

Another guy in Finland has _Eberron_. Namely, me. And I tell you, boys and girls and you three somethings in the back, that it is Good.

I've owned the book for about five hours now, so I haven't had an opportunity to give it a deep read, but one thing I tell you... Overall, it's got the best art in any WotC book I've thus far seen.

Edit: Well, isn't this weird...


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ok, folks -- if someone wants to start an "I'm not impressed with Eberron" thread, then do so separately.  Let's leave this one open for those who can scrounge up more scoops and informational tidbits. EDIT: I am going to go through right now and remove extraneous posts.  If you have a comment about that start a thread in Meta. *

Another Edit:  Here's a thread for airing complaints, loathing, disgust, mild annoyance, etc.:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90134 

Edit: wow, something funky with the timestamp put my post way up high.  Oh well, so much the better.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 3, 2004)

He's answering questions over on the Ebberon boards here:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=251170

Interesting stuff so far:

About Gnomes



> "Gnomes harbor a thirst for knowledge that can only be described as lust..."
> 
> "...this love of knowledge makes gnomes suberb librarians, accountants, bards and alchemists, but this attitude has a sinister side as well. The same talents that make an accomplished bard can produce a skilled spy and gnome society is filled with webs of intrigue and blackmail..."
> 
> "...gnomes have mastered the art of elemental binding..."




Chapter Headings



> Introduction
> 1. Character Races
> 2. Character Classes
> 3. Heroic Characters
> ...





Targets of worship:



> The Silver Flame
> 
> The Sovereign Host
> - Arawai
> ...




Shifter Feats:



> Beasthide Elite
> Cliffwalk Elite
> Extra Shifter Trait
> Great Bite
> ...




Warforged Feats:



> Adamantine Body
> Improved Damage Reduction
> Improved Fortification
> Mithral Body
> Mithral Fluidity




Prestige Classes


> Dragonmark Heir
> Eldeen Ranger
> Exorcist of the Silver Flame
> Extreme Explorer
> ...




Prehistory/Age of Dragons:


> "In the mythic past, the world was one and the progenitor wyrms, the first and greatest of dragonkind ruled all. The three most powerful - Siberys, Eberon and Khyber - discovered (or created) the Prophecy. A world shattering struggle followed, splitting the world into three parts and scattering the Prophecy across the width and breadth of existence. In the end, Siberys became the glowing ring that surrounds the world, Khyber was bound in the darkest depths and Eberon healed the world between by becoming one with it..."




Organisations


> The Aurum
> The Blood of Vol
> The Chamber
> Church of the Silver Flame
> ...




Action Points


> 1)
> PCs get 5 action points at 1st level. Each time you gain a level you get (5 + 1/2 x character level) action points. Any action points you didn't spend at your previous level are lost.
> 
> 2)
> ...




Cheers


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 3, 2004)

Seems like a lot of actions points.    

I am still unhappy about the question, What happens when a warforge meets a rust monster...answer: nothing, warforge are not affected by rust monster!


----------



## Urbanmech (Jun 3, 2004)

Must suppress urge to drool.  I hope this hits stores a week earlier than it is expected.  XPH and CD have arrived earlier than expected here is hoping Eberron follows that trend.


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 3, 2004)

_*If you're coming into this thread only to complain or be negative, don't bother, please. Such comments will be axed so that people can talk about the new setting.

~ Piratecat*_

Sorry, PC.  I was out of line.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 3, 2004)

This bodes very well. At first I wasn't too thrilled with the setting, but just that little bit of info makes me more interested...


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 3, 2004)

FWIW I immediately checked the website of Fantasiapelit, a large gaming store in Helsinki, and they do indeed Eberron.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 3, 2004)

It looks good, but I don't wan't to buy it and be disapointed (like I've done before) because I realise its all well and cool, but I' m never going to use it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 3, 2004)

At one time I was all over this but now I just have to look at it first, read some reviews and then decide.  It brothered me about that warforged vs rust monster issue (I thought a good questions) and the response was unaffected because of the the metal that makes up the warforge is a composite material.  I know, that sort of makes sense but wher is no other item made using the same composites?  What about the saves for materials in the rust monster description?  What about the endless spell effects?  Maybe I am being an A$$ about it?  

Maybe there is something more in the books, I will have to see.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jun 3, 2004)

Hmmm.  I guess Eberron made it to the Finnish line first!


----------



## Gort (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm very interested in Eberron.

However, I'm disappointed that they've tied action points to level in the same way D20 modern has. I'd rather they gave you a stock of action points that refreshed at the end of each adventure, rather than a finite stock you can't replenish except by levelling.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 3, 2004)

WanderingMonster said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I guess Eberron made it to the Finnish line first!




Arrrrrrrrr...that is cute funny.


----------



## Henry (Jun 3, 2004)

Darn those Finns and their speedy product releases! 

Sounds good so far. As for the action points, it's the same as what's in d20 Modern - sounds EXACTLY like Modern, in fact, with the exception of the three little goodies you can pump action points into.


----------



## Renshai (Jun 3, 2004)

I've gone back and forth on whether I was going to like Eberron or not and after reading the forums and listening to the discourse over there I think the setting is actually pretty interesting. That said I won't be leaving my current game (Shackled City in FR)  for it, but in the future I might run it. 

I am glad for the hard core Eberron fans! I know you've been waiting for this!

Ren


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 3, 2004)

I've seen the details of the organisations chapter, and I really like the way that Keith has set up various organisations. The dragonmarked houses all control appropriate elements of commerce by leveraging their magical advantages. There are good guy organisations and bad guy organisations and others which you may be working for OR against (and the other way around next adventure).

Just reading the organisation details sparks off lots of adventure possibilities. I look forward to seeing the rest of it. 

Cheers


----------



## ~Johnny~ (Jun 3, 2004)

Yeah, I also had the pleasure of reading the Organizations chapter, and it was 22 pages of great adventure ideas. The different secret societies and prestige organizations are a big part of what makes the world interesting to me. I love that the dragonmarked houses provide a way of introducing nobles to the game in a way that gives them value beyond social encounters.

As for more details, they keep on coming. I'll post some in a moment. Spoilers ahead!


----------



## ~Johnny~ (Jun 3, 2004)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
what does the Weretouched Master PrC do(I assume its a shifter class)???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Weretouched Maters are shifters who learn to enhance their shifting ability to accentuate the power of their heritage."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And to solve an old debate with someone what is the Changeling's favored class?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rogue


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
racial stat mods on the Changeling. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No stat mods.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Details on the Dragonmark feats please!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are three "tiers" of Dragonmark Feats: least, lesser,greater
You can learn the least on 1st level, the lesser on 6th and the greater on 9th. You also have to be a member of a dragonmarked house and race.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
what is flametouched iron?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A special ore mined in Thrane sacred to the Church of the Silver Flame. It has a speckled red color, but gains a silver sheen when refined. It's inherently good metal.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can you post the table of contents for the monsters chapter? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter 11: Monsters

The Deathless Type
Action Points
Damage Reduction
Ascendant Councilor
Carcass Crab
Daelkyr
Dinosaur
Dolgaunt
Dolgrim
Hag, Dusk
Hounculus
Horrid Animal
Horse, Valenar Riding
Inspired
Karrnathi Skeleton
Karrnathi Zombie
Living Spell
Magebred Animal
Quori
Rakshasa, Zakya
Symbiont
Undying Councilor
Undying Soldier
Warforged Titan
Iconic Monsters


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also can you tell us what the Daelkyr look like and what powers they have?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This humanoid figure bears an angelic countenance, but his unworldly beauty is marred by a hideous suit of armor formed from chitin and pulsing muscle, and he carries a whiplike weapon that seems to move of its own accord. Something about the creature seems fundamentally unnatural."

"...The daelkyr are immortal and endlessly patient and their manner of thinking is almost impossible for mortals (or even other outiders) to understand. For the Daelkyr, destroying worlds appears to be a form of art..."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
a) how do the Warforged aquire other modifications 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There's a section for new magic items called Warforged Components.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
b) what are some of the examples in the CSB.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Armblade. Replaces an arm with a serrated +1 bastard sword blade, which cannot be disarmed.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Changeling gets a simple Change Self?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The ability is called Minor Change Shape (Su). They can alter their appearance as though using a disguise self spell, but it is not an illusion and it does not affect equipment. It's an actual physical change and gives +10 to Disguise checks.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What does the Child of Winter feat do?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"You are trained in the druidic tradition of the Children of Winter, an Eldeen Reaches sect that embraces death and decay."

Your animal affecting druidic spells affect vermin as well. There's more as well...  


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What about the Favoured in House feat?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You gain a membership and some influence in one dragonmarked house. You get to call in favors to get information, equipment or documents. You have to roll a favor check against a DC set by the DM.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, what are the new cleric domains?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The book contains a full description of these domains:

Artifice
Charm
Commerce
Community
Deathless
Decay
Dragon Below
Exorcism
Feast
Life
Madness
Meditation
Necromancer
Passion
Shadow
Weather


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's the new type of rakshasa?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zakya. Rakshasa warriors. MM Rakshasas exist in Eberron as well.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is there some a template or some such for members of the Undying Court?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Surprisingly, no template. 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does the book do anything interesting with gnolls, grimlocks, troglodytes, gargoyles, or other such humanoids and monstrous humanoids?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The monster chapter has a section about iconic MM creatures in Eberron. This includes a few paragraphs on goblinoids and orcs.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is the Tarrasque mentioned? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are there any new psionic feats?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No, but there's XPH compatible info on Kalashtar and Inspired.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Or kalashtar or changeling feats?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nothing specific to them like with shifters and warforged.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hellcow mentioned minotaurs in the nation of Droaam; could you elaborate?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They are mentioned briefly. They work as mercenaries and bodyguards in cities of Brelish and Zil.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What does the book have to say about dragonmark forgery (also mentioned by Keith)?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I missed it when glancing through the chpter on dragonmarks, but it mentions that they are more distinctive than tattoos and very intricate (there are example pictures) and they get hot when used. Forgery would be difficult IMHO, but not impossible with a little magical aid.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How are the new spells?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9 pages of them. I haven't read them yet.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are there any other Daelkyr-created aberrations made from Eberron's natives, like the dolgaunt and dolgrim?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No, but Symbionts are used by them.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can you please post a brief summary/description of each of these prestige classes?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dragonmark Heir - Rare individuals who use dragonmarks in ways beyond the reach of others.

Eldeen Ranger - Actually five prestige classes rolled into one. One for each of the five druidic sects of Eleen Reaches: Ashbound, Children of Winter, Gatekeepers, Greensingers, Wardens of the Wood.

Exorcist of the Silver Flame - As seen on WotC website.

Extreme Explorer - As seen on WotC website. ( I had hoped for another name...  )

Heir of Siberys - Gets a rare and powerful version of dragonmarks called Siberys mark.

Master Inquisitive - "...elite freelance investigator, or a master detective..." mystery solver

Warforged Juggernaut - "... a path that allows warforged to become more and more like true constructs and les like their living creators."

Weretouched Master - See the first answer.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Action Surge, Heroic Spirit, Pursue, Spontaneous Casting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Action Surge - spend two action points, gain a standard action
Heroic Spirit - More action points per level than normally.
Pursue - When opponent takes a 5' step, spend 1 action point to follow (to the square he left).
Spontaneous Casting - Swap prepared spells on the fly with 2 action points.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is the role of monks in the setting?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Monks in Eberron are an unusal mixture of contemplative scholars and martial artists." "...several m0onastic traditions..." "The Monastic Training feat [...] allows a monk to circumvent the usual restrictions against multicalssing."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How do lizardmen fit into the setting?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I haven't seen them mentioned yet.

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What about giants?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Eighty thousand years ago, the giants of Xen'drik built a civilization that has yet to be equaled in the modrn day." "This civilization was shattered fourty thousand years ago."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's one example of the spell-like abilities available though the Lesser Dragonmark feat? Of the Greater Dragonmark? (Just trying to get a general power level here.)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mark of Detection

Least: detect magic or detect poison 2/day and +2 on Spot checks
Lesser: detect scrying or see invisibility 1/day
Greater: true seeing 1/day


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does the CS book mention any particularly cold places in Khorvaire?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not anything that sticks out immediately as a cold area


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 3, 2004)

This book is sounding better and better all the time. It seems like they've done a lot of material that actually plays into the game mechanics themselves, something that despite it's high power level, even the Forgotten Realms doesn't always do.

Then again, it could just be because I love the Warforged concept so much. It's like a simpler version of Phil's constructs.

On another note, I apologize if I missed it, but were there regional feats in this book?


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 3, 2004)

I really like action points (hero points, whatever you want to call them).  It means the DM doesn't have to fudge in the party's favor; the players, in effect, decide when to fudge.  I used to give the PCs a "coup de grace" every session (has a different meaning now! ) -- they had basically one guaranteed success they could use any time they wanted (within reason).  It helped the shape of the story because *they* (not the dice) got to decide what was the most critical and climactic moment of the game.


----------



## ~Johnny~ (Jun 3, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On lizardfolk:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"More than ten thousand years ago, the Dhakaani empire drove the lizardfolk of the Talenta Plains across the Endworld Mountains and into the swamps and jungles of Q'barra."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Do they mention Warforged Aging? (Do they age at all?)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"... it is theorized that warforged may show signs of physical deterioration after 15o years, but have no further aging effects after that point and no maximum age."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's the deal with the infamous Lightning-Rail? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



"...When the kingdom of Galifar was at its height, House Orien and House Cannith took on a special commission from the king. [...] House Cannith created the condutor stones - wondorous items that, when arranged along a route in pairs, formed a conduit through which a coach could travel at great speed. For propulsion, it turned to Zilargo for a vehicle with a bound elemental - in this case, an air elemental to propel the coach through the conduit. When the stones mounted on a coach pass over stones arranged on the ground, a sparkling effect is produced, giving the lightning rail its name."

"Today conductor-stone paths connect the nations of Aundair, Breland, Thrane and Zilargo in the west, and Karrnath, he Talenta Plains and the Mror Holds in the east."

"The Lightning rail [coaches] travel at a speed of 30 miles per hour."


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by jedi8187 
How many dinosaurs are mentioned? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

None by name. 

Large varieties in the lost continent of Xen'drik.
Large herbivores in Argonnessen (there's a reason for herbivores only).
Small varieties in Q'barra and the Talenta Plains.


----------



## ~Johnny~ (Jun 3, 2004)

Even more:

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Joni-san 
Can you tell us anything about The Shadow Marches?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Commonly, the region known as the Shadow Marches conjures images of fetid backwater where illiterate humans mingle with orcs and other foul creatures, and practice strange rites by the light of the moons. These images are accurate - to a point..." 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Joni-san 
One of the previews (the art one, IIRC) mentioned something called Hermetech. Any hints on what it is or what it does? Examples? (My guess is that the Lightning Rail is one of these) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That name has been dropped, if it ever was anything more than a rumor. The Magic chapter divides magical items like this:

Dragonshard Items
Bound-Elemental Items
Warforged Components
Wondorous Locations
Traditional Items
Artifacts


----------



## ~Johnny~ (Jun 3, 2004)

*By the way*

If this hasn't been made clear, all these quotes are being drawn from *Felonius*' posts on the official Eberron message board:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=251170

If you're looking for more Eberron information, I humbly encourage you to check out the Eberron Journal.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 3, 2004)

Johnny! We gotta get together for an Eberron game!

I wonder which one of us is gonna run the Living Eberron Game for NYC


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 3, 2004)

A quick apology to folks for not being more explicit on my earlier announcement. Anyone can feel free to start a "I don't like Eberron" thread, and we have no problem with that. As we sometimes do, though, we'd rather not sidetrack *this* thread with folks who want to complain about the product.

Many thanks, and the next time this happens I'll be sure to make this clear while posting a warning.


----------



## NiTessine (Jun 3, 2004)

Okay, after spending a few hours with the book, I can only go "wow" and hope that I can find someone willing to DM the game over IRC. The book is well written, and the mechanics and setting flavour entwine on a deep level, while still retaining the spirit of Dungeons & Dragons. It is easy to see why Eberron came out on top in the competition.


----------



## Driddle (Jun 3, 2004)

Why did they base the Eberron campaign in Finland?


----------



## mhd (Jun 3, 2004)

> Why did they base the Eberron campaign in Finland?




Mielikki made them.


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 3, 2004)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Why did they base the Eberron campaign in Finland?



I don't know, but apparently that was the hook that WotC liked. "It's _Lord of the Rings_ meets _The Maltese Falcon_ and _Raiders of the Lost Ark_... In Finland!"

As for action points replenishing every adventure, it's certainly easy enough to house rule. In my campaigns, people have generally had enough points with the per-level system; if you're going to restore them each adventure, you may want to reduce the total number each character receives. But it's all based on how wild you want the action to get. Providing action points as rewards for especially top-notch roleplaying or cinematic actions would be another way to deal with this.

-Keith


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for weighing in, Keith.  This must be an especially rewarding time for you (when fans -- albeit only in Finland -- finally get to see what you and the WotC gang cooked up!).


----------



## teitan (Jun 4, 2004)

I MUST have this book... my every fiber WANTS this book... so close yet so far...

J


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 4, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> I don't know, but apparently that was the hook that WotC liked. "It's _Lord of the Rings_ meets _The Maltese Falcon_ and _Raiders of the Lost Ark_... In Finland!"
> 
> As for action points replenishing every adventure, it's certainly easy enough to house rule. In my campaigns, people have generally had enough points with the per-level system; if you're going to restore them each adventure, you may want to reduce the total number each character receives. But it's all based on how wild you want the action to get. Providing action points as rewards for especially top-notch roleplaying or cinematic actions would be another way to deal with this.
> 
> -Keith



Hey Keith, how ya doin. Great job from what i'm hearing. I cant wait to get it in my hands!

NiT, i'll run a game on IRC.


----------



## MDSnowman (Jun 4, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Hey Keith, how ya doin. Great job from what i'm hearing. I cant wait to get it in my hands!
> 
> NiT, i'll run a game on IRC.




hehe if I wasn't already playing in two games I'd jump on that band wagon too.


----------



## twwtww (Jun 4, 2004)

*When?*

When is the book due out in the States?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 4, 2004)

twwtww said:
			
		

> When is the book due out in the States?



 Date I've heard is June 18th.


----------



## dropshadow (Jun 4, 2004)

Renshai said:
			
		

> I've gone back and forth on whether I was going to like Eberron or not and after reading the forums and listening to the discourse over there I think the setting is actually pretty interesting. That said I won't be leaving my current game (Shackled City in FR)  for it, but in the future I might run it.
> 
> I am glad for the hard core Eberron fans! I know you've been waiting for this!
> 
> Ren




Once you see this book you will crossover


----------



## nopantsyet (Jun 4, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Date I've heard is June 18th.




Oh!  I was generally looking forward to this book, but the teasers really have me excited.  I've got a homebrew with some similar elements, but it's not complete enough.  So I'm contemplating a merge when Eberron comes out, assuming it is as good as it portends to be.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 4, 2004)

I plan to bring over some Artificers and Warforged into the Realms too..


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 4, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Hey Keith, how ya doin...I cant wait to get it in my hands!



Hey! Long time no see. I'm looking forward to getting a copy in *my* hands (I don't have a copy myself yet)! It's certainly exciting to have people finally getting to read it as opposed to just guessing based on the previews, so now I'm just hoping people will have fun with it. Thanks again for giving it a try at Winter Fantasy!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 4, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> Hey! Long time no see. I'm looking forward to getting a copy in *my* hands (I don't have a copy myself yet)! It's certainly exciting to have people finally getting to read it as opposed to just guessing based on the previews, so now I'm just hoping people will have fun with it. Thanks again for giving it a try at Winter Fantasy!



I hope, i hope i hope i hope, that the book is not plauged with the same type editing errors that i've been spotting in Complete Divine!

Will you be running any RPGA Eberron Adventures at Gencon?
I'd *love* to grab a zero slot if you're running one. 

I've said it before, and I'll say it again. There is nothing like having the Father of the setting run the adventure for you for the first time.

Its akin to being one of the first greyhawk or blackmoore players 30 years ago.

You've ruined it man! lol, Nobody will run it quite like you.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2004)

Ni,

Well if I ever get my life sorted out, Eberron will be on my list of "Campaigns to run to please NiTessine."


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 4, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Will you be running any RPGA Eberron Adventures at Gencon?
> I'd *love* to grab a zero slot if you're running one.



I know that there will be some sort of Eberron adventures going on at GenCon and I *assume* I'll be running some of them, but hey, no one tells me nuthin'. If by some chance I'm not running games on the schedule, I'd certainly be happy to get a game or two together for interested parties, time permitting.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 4, 2004)

:-D

I'm so reserving a spot in that game!


----------



## mearls (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm very excited about the action point rules. They form a lovely synergy with the stunt/combat maneuver rules I wrote for the Book of Iron Might, the book I just finished writing for Malhavoc. I kind of banked on the two systems being compatible, but I wasn't sure they'd mesh together so well.

Anyway, I don't normally make shameless plugs, but I think if you like the idea of action points you're going to really like the rules in BOIM. We're going to start doing previews for the book once playtesting is done, and I'll be sure to do something that works well for Eberron DMs.

Anyway, thanks for all the info on the Eberron campaign book. The campaign sounds pretty cool, and I'm looking forward to taking it for a spin.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 4, 2004)

Other new snippets from the aforementioned WotC thread (answers typically provided by Felonius, NiTessine or hellcow


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by N'wah 
I do have a question of my own though- which kind (or kinds) of dinosaurs do the Talenta ride? Do they reference that at all? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Clawfoot as a war mount
Fastieth for normal riding. Bred for speed and too small for humans.
Glidewing as flying mounts.

Dinosaurs do not have paleontological names in Eberron.

Tyrannosaurus Rex - Swordtooth titan
Velociraptor - Clawfoot
Triceratops - Threehorn
Brontosaurus - no bronto-boy in MM apparently... Seismosaurus is Thunderherder


Hellcow said:
Local names are provided for all existing dinosaurs, IE the quetzalcoatlus is known as either a soarwing or shovath'ien, depending if you're speaking common or Draconic.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by JohnnyONeal 
Can you tell us a bit more about dwarves?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I would have to write the whole description of The Mror Holds to do them justice and give you something major you do not already know, but here's how the description begins:

"For a thousand years, blood ran like water through the cracks and crevices of the Ironroot Mountains. When the barbaric dwarves weren't killing each other, they struggled against the Jhorash'tar..."  


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How much space is dedicated to describing areas outside of Khorvaire?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Beyond Khorvaire chapter is 10 pages long including a two page history of the world timeline.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is the general flavor of the Sovereign Host and Dark Six?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Initial impression: They are the two sides of the same coin. The yin and yang. However they are treated as separate pantheons, which is a nice twist, as you get an option to serve either one as a whole instead of an individual god.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Takasi 
Felonius, how about some details on the cosmology (planets, sun, stars, etc)? I've read there are 13 stars that have particular significance.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Eberron has a ring (Ring of Siberys) and 12 visible moons each tied to a month and a dragonmark. There are no details about additional planets in the star system. 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Takasi 
Is there a timeline of world events? Can you outline it briefly, starting from Creation? What year is it? How long is a day/month/year? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The first entry of the timeline is the Age of Dragons, immeasurably long ago. The second entry is -10,000,000, to give you an idea of how immeasurably long that is. It basically goes over the creation myth, with the three progenitor wyrms Eberron, Siberys and Khyber creating the Prophecy, and how the ensuing battle shattered the world in three parts and scattered the Prophecy around the multiverse. Siberys became the ring of magic around the world, Eberron became the world itself, and Khyber was bound inside its depths. This entry refers to Eberron, Siberys and Khyber as the most powerful of the progenitor wyrms, meaning there probably were/are more.

The campaign starts in the year 998 YK (Years since the founding of the Kingdom of Galifar). The year has 12 months, a month 4 weeks, a week 7 days, a day 24 hours.

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Harmony's Sorrow 
I'm dying to know... PLEASE... any of my favorite finlanders who are still up! What are the least, lesser and greater marks of shadow? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Least is darkness or disguise self once per day and +2 to Gather Information, lesser is clairaudience/clairvoyance, shadow conjuration or scrying once per day, and greater is either mislead, prying eyes or shadow walk once per day. I'd also take this moment to note that the illustrations of all the different marks are, frankly, beautiful work.


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Dave2 
Couple of Real general questions. Does the book give population numbers for each empire. Also does it give the size of the military of each empire?

Are number of members in houses given as well as the number of peple in a given organization?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The book does give the population numbers for each nation, along with a racial breakdown. No numbers for militaries or organizations and houses are given.





Cheers


----------



## Ruland (Jun 4, 2004)

I like Eberron - or should I say: I LOVE it! The postwoman brought the book today, and I'm busy reading ... On the other hand, I feel quite compelled to tell others what a wonderful book this is - beautifully designed, and the setting itself is pure Sense of Wonder ...


----------



## Belen (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, I am not a fan of Eberron either.

I would much rather have had a toolbox book for homebrews that had things like these organizations.

I'll never get over the lightening trains or dino-riders.

However, I thought the dragonmark stuff was cool and flavorful.  I just wish that not everything had to be supported by a deep set of rules.

And as long as AP points are a part of the setting, then that is a huge barrior to entry.

However, there are intersting pieces that could work in other game worlds that seem refreshing when compared to other gaming tropes.  I hope to see this stimulates idea in the third-party market.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I would much rather have had a toolbox book for homebrews that had things like these organizations.




I'm curious here -- would you say it's significantly harder to pull out the bits you want and use them from a campaign setting than to do so from a "toolbox" type book?  Either way you generally get some stuff you like and some stuff you don't like.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

A reminder to late-comers -- we're going to try to keep this thread clear of "I don't like Eberron" stuff, PARTICULARLY if you're just doing a drive-by "I don't like Eberron" and have no constructive comments.  Visit this thread if you want to go that direction:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90134

Again, as noted early in the thread, I am deleting extraneous posts.  This might mean I'm also editing out posts that respond to these extraneous posts.  I don't like doing this level of micromanagement as a rule, but our Eberron fans deserve one thread where they can gather scoops and celebrate the imminent arrival of their long-awaited setting without having to trip over "I hate Eberron" every other post.  Let's give them that.  Thank you!


----------



## Belen (Jun 4, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm curious here -- would you say it's significantly harder to pull out the bits you want and use them from a campaign setting than to do so from a "toolbox" type book?  Either way you generally get some stuff you like and some stuff you don't like.




It becomes significantly harder when a campaign setting deviates from the core rules.  For instance, if I want to pull out a certain class, but find that a number of it's abilities are powered by action points, then I am not going to use it in my homebrew game.

If Eberron utilized the core rules, then it would be easier to grab what I wanted, but I assume that it will be similar to pulling things from FR.  FR classes and feats are just more powerful than the core rules.  It unbalances the game, so you either end up having everyone use it or no one.  I feel that Eberron will have this occur on a far greater level, thus making it impossible to pull things from it that I'd want because I have no interest in reworking the mechanics to fit it in with the core power level.

And, as people mentioned, Eberron is so completely rules integrated, that you cannot pull material without pulling rules.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 4, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> It becomes significantly harder when a campaign setting deviates from the core rules. For instance, if I want to pull out a certain class, but find that a number of it's abilities are powered by action points, then I am not going to use it in my homebrew game.



 I may be mistaken here, but I believe that I've read, with the possible exception of the extreme explorer, none of the classes/prestige classes are powered by action points, that is, action points are not vital to those classes.

 Apart from the extreme explorer and a number of feats, I believe one can pull pretty much anything from Eberron without also introducing action points into the fold. Then again, I don't have the book, so I might be mistaken.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

Fair enough!


----------



## Driddle (Jun 4, 2004)

I received a copy of Oberron in the mail yesterday. But I don't remember ordering it, so I sent it back.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

Driddle said:
			
		

> I received a copy of Oberron in the mail yesterday. But I don't remember ordering it, so I sent it back.




Oh my, I'm right on the cusp of "getting" the joke ...  oh wait ... I think I get it... or do I??  Darn it, I was even a faerie in _A Midsummer Night's Dream _ when I was a kid -- I should know this!


----------



## Driddle (Jun 4, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Oh my, I'm right on the cusp of "getting" the joke ...  oh wait ... I think I get it... or do I??  Darn it, I was even a faerie in _A Midsummer Night's Dream _ when I was a kid -- I should know this!




Sarcasm, sir, hangs on you like a pregnant woman's mumu in Hawaii. 
And remember I've seen you in that dress; I've got pictures. It's not pretty.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 4, 2004)

A question on Action Points: At high levels you roll 2d6 (or 3d6) and ADD them all to the d20, or you add only the highest d6 rolled (as in d20 Modern)?


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

Driddle said:
			
		

> Sarcasm, sir, hangs on you like a pregnant woman's mumu in Hawaii.
> And remember I've seen you in that dress; I've got pictures. It's not pretty.




  Ok -- no more hijacks.  But I too have pictures (2nd from bottom)...


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 4, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> A question on Action Points: At high levels you roll 2d6 (or 3d6) and ADD them all to the d20, or you add only the highest d6 rolled (as in d20 Modern)?




I would imagine they're added together but that's a good question...


----------



## kilamanjaro (Jun 4, 2004)

The Eberron preview in Dragon said you just use the highest d6, just like D20 Modern.


----------



## Felonius (Jun 4, 2004)

kilamanjaro said:
			
		

> The Eberron preview in Dragon said you just use the highest d6, just like D20 Modern.



This is true in Eberron as well.

- F


----------



## Ruland (Jun 4, 2004)

Concerning Action Points above 8th level:
ECS p. 45: "... apply the highest result and disregard the other rolls."


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 4, 2004)

Felonius said:
			
		

> This is true in Eberron as well.




Hi Felonius,

Welcome to ENworld and many thanks for sharing information about the new book!


----------



## Felonius (Jun 4, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Hi Felonius,
> 
> Welcome to ENworld and many thanks for sharing information about the new book!



No problem and thanks for the welcome. 
And I got my sig really fast too!  (from the other Eberron thread, of course)

- F


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 4, 2004)

Felonius said:
			
		

> No problem and thanks for the welcome.
> And I got my sig really fast too!  (from the other Eberron thread, of course)
> 
> - F




Haha! Love the sig.   

Man I can't wait to get my hands on this thing!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey, the cosmology preview over at WotC has been updated to include an animated orrery! Nice little toy! 

 Edit - does Dal Quor move at all? Even Xoriat was coterminous for a time on my first run, but Dal Quor, doesn't seem to move...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 5, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey, the cosmology preview over at WotC has been updated to include an animated orrery! Nice little toy!
> 
> Edit - does Dal Quor move at all? Even Xoriat was coterminous for a time on my first run, but Dal Quor, doesn't seem to move...




Nice catch, I hadn't noticed that updated toy at all.

Dal Quor doesn't move on mine either.


I wonder if Felonius would be able to pass on any additional information about the planes - are there "remote" and "coterminus" effects for all of the planes? Are there any particularly surprising ones you could share with us?

CHeers


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 5, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Edit - does Dal Quor move at all? Even Xoriat was coterminous for a time on my first run, but Dal Quor, doesn't seem to move...



Dal Quor was knocked out of alignment by the giants of Xen'drik. This is why the quori cannot physically manifest on Eberron, and instead work through the Inspired & kalashtar.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 5, 2004)

Adventure Idea: Find an artifact, or series of artifacts that will aid in the creation of an Epic Level spell that will pull Xen'drik back into alignment.

:-D


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 5, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Adventure Idea: Find an artifact, or series of artifacts that will aid in the creation of an Epic Level spell that will pull Xen'drik back into alignment.



The Inspired are undoubtedly already working on this! Of course, Dal Quor coming into alignment won't necessarily be a *good* thing, so your adventure might be trying to get/destroy the artifact or series of artifacts before the Dreaming Dark can lay claim to them...


----------



## ironmani (Jun 5, 2004)

~Johnny~ said:
			
		

> Bound-Elemental Items
> Warforged Components




Can you tell me more on these items?
Thanks!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 5, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> The Inspired are undoubtedly already working on this! Of course, Dal Quor coming into alignment won't necessarily be a *good* thing, so your adventure might be trying to get/destroy the artifact or series of artifacts before the Dreaming Dark can lay claim to them...




Well, who said that the PC's were good guys? Maybe they're Evil, or Neutral and tempted by the riches that The Inspired offer them. Perhaps they are being fooled and used as dupes, led around thinking that the artifacts they are collecting are the key to restoring the Mournlands? Or maybe a group of The Inspired manage to fool some group or agency into thinking they are good, or someone else.

:-D

With Eberron the Possiblities are boundless!

*really really really really wants to see some kind of Realms/Eberron Crossover ^_^*


----------



## ironmani (Jun 5, 2004)

After reading thru all the response, I dont understand why some people dont like the action point system. I personally think its really cool system. I mean how many time have to you HAD to make an important attack and you missed by one or two on the roll? Now you can make that attack. I find that very cinamtic. Picture if you will......your fighter, broken and bleeding, down on one knee, his party all have fallen, might be dead, and the villian just as ragged. You make one last desperate lunge.............only for the dice to come up short. Years of campaigning erased because the dice gods are fickle.   Now picture the same scene, but you spend your action point and your blade slips past his defence, piercing his chest, his sword slipping from his hands, riased in an over head strike. Blood froths from his lips as his last breath escapes, "Curse you....so close"   


Now THAT makes for a cool story to talk about insted of "Yeah we almost made it, if Joe had made his attack roll. And I was 20 points away from 16th level."


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 5, 2004)

I LOVE the action point system.

I'm considering making a modication to the system and creating "Metamagic Action Points" to replace the current metamagic system..


----------



## nopantsyet (Jun 5, 2004)

ironmani - I absolutely agree.  I've been using a variation on Action Points in my game for quite a while and the whole group is in agreement that they like being able to sway things at critical moments.  They're limited enough that the players cannot rely on them for everything, so they only use them when it really matters.  Which is good when critical defeat could detriment the momentum of the story.

But I do understand the POV of wanting to play the game as the dice lay.  While I'll occasionally succumb to the temptation to fudge, mostly I play by the dice.  I just like the drama action points add.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 5, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> Dal Quor was knocked out of alignment by the giants of Xen'drik. This is why the quori cannot physically manifest on Eberron, and instead work through the Inspired & kalashtar.



 Thanks for clearing that up, Keith! For some reason I had the impression that Xoriat had the longest cycle of all planes.


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 5, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Perhaps they are being fooled and used as dupes, led around thinking that the artifacts they are collecting are the key to restoring the Mournlands? Or maybe a group of The Inspired manage to fool some group or agency into thinking they are good, or someone else.




Absolutely right! You've certainly got the flavor of the setting down (and that sort of deception is what the Inspired are all about). Sign me up for the adventure.


----------



## Nilhgualcm Leahcim (Jun 5, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> I LOVE the action point system.
> 
> I'm considering making a modication to the system and creating "Metamagic Action Points" to replace the current metamagic system..




When you get this done, is there any way you would post it? I would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## NiTessine (Jun 5, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Nice catch, I hadn't noticed that updated toy at all.
> 
> Dal Quor doesn't move on mine either.
> 
> ...




Well, there are no _known_ effects for all planes being remote or coterminous... For example, Kythri and Daanvi, the planes of chaos and law, respectively, have no unusual effects upon the Material Plane, though superstition links their coterminous periods to times of great anarchy and stability.

My favourite effect is when Thelanis, the Faerie Court, is coterminous. Faerie rings and faerie mounds manifest around the world, marking places where the boundary between the planes is thin. The fey of Thelanis have been known to lure mortals into their plane, heedless of the effect spending time on Thelanis can have on them - for every day on Thelanis, a week passes on the Material Plane, and time spent in the Faerie Court catches up with you when you return. You may actually grow old and die, if you've spent long enough in there. It reminds me of Rip van Winkle, and makes the fey that much more... well, fey.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 5, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> Absolutely right! You've certainly got the flavor of the setting down (and that sort of deception is what the Inspired are all about). Sign me up for the adventure.



Hehe, right on. Keep on boostin my ego Keith, you're doing a bangup job!



			
				Nilhgualcm Leahcim said:
			
		

> When you get this done, is there any way you would post it? I would love to see what you come up with!



I'll certainly consider it. When I finish a peice of work I typically look for a venue to publish it. I've taken to not posting my ideas on the House Rules forum though.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 5, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Nice catch, I hadn't noticed that updated toy at all.
> 
> Dal Quor doesn't move on mine either.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is a nice touch.  do like the cosmology concept.


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2004)

Of course, this orrery cosmology can provide a lot of plot hooks...

What about a Great Conjunction, where all the planes are coterminous with the Material Plane at the same time?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 5, 2004)

Gez,

Probably akin to a number of world shaking events. The Twin Apolocalpses of GH fame, the combined might of the Dawn Cataclysm and Time of Troubles in FR, Both Catacylsms and War of Souls in DL...The Great Conjunction in Ravenloft...

Gee I'm running out apolocalyses!!


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Gez,
> 
> Probably akin to a number of world shaking events. The Twin Apolocalpses of GH fame, the combined might of the Dawn Cataclysm and Time of Troubles in FR, Both Catacylsms and War of Souls in DL...The Great Conjunction in Ravenloft...
> 
> Gee I'm running out apolocalyses!




And you succeeded in _not_ listing the Titanswar in SL!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 5, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> And you succeeded in _not_ listing the Titanswar in SL!



 Nightfall, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 5, 2004)

Most impressive, Hellcow.  As one of the illustrious 11,000 I salute you.

 That said, I would LOVE to see the original one page submission and maybe the ten page followup.  Would WotC let you post this?  If it's WotC IP now (and I'm guessing it probably is) could they put it up as a Web Enhancement or something?  I bet a lot of other people would like to see these as well.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 5, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> Dal Quor was knocked out of alignment by the giants of Xen'drik. This is why the quori cannot physically manifest on Eberron, and instead work through the Inspired & kalashtar.




Ah, tres cool. Thanks!

I'd somehow got it into my head that the giants of Xen'drik had catastrophically repulsed an earlier conjunction with Xoriat, but it makes sense that their possibly over-the-top measures actually knocked Dal Quor out of alignment as against merely ending the coterminous effect.

Cheers


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 6, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Gez,
> 
> Probably akin to a number of world shaking events. The Twin Apolocalpses of GH fame, the combined might of the Dawn Cataclysm and Time of Troubles in FR, Both Catacylsms and War of Souls in DL...The Great Conjunction in Ravenloft...
> 
> Gee I'm running out apolocalyses!!



For that to happen, Dal Quor would need to be brought back into alignment first.


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 6, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> That said, I would LOVE to see the original one page submission and maybe the ten page followup.  Would WotC let you post this?




You're not the first to ask. It is WotC IP now, so it's out of my hands. My impression is that it's something that they'll do eventually, but they want people to actually get to know the world in its final form before showing the process of evolution. 

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## Olive (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd like to further request info about the bound-elemental items.

It's an interesting idea that the core rules don't really allow for, so I'm considering picking up Ebberron more or less just for thiese and a read.


----------



## eed_de (Jun 6, 2004)

got it, too. many germans received it on saturday, it`s a very beautiful book. I am suprised, however, that it reminds me pretty strongly of the Iron Kingdoms. Wasn`t aware of the similarities. The pulp / sf factor is different, however.


----------



## Enforcer (Jun 9, 2004)

How is the editing in the book? I heard nasty things about Complete Divine, and I'm not sure I want Eberron if it has the same "Page XX" errors and whatnot...

It sure as heck looks cool from what I've seen online though!


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jun 9, 2004)

*quick question for Hellcow*

I was always really curious, what was outline for the 125 pg world bible like that wotc gave you? Always thought that might be helpful for a lot of us homebrew world creators to know exactly what the process was like more.

Thanks


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2004)

I suspect that such an outline would fall under something like trade secrets or similar things for WotC. So I wouldn't count on anything eing revealed.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jun 9, 2004)

*trade secrets?*



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I suspect that such an outline would fall under something like trade secrets or similar things for WotC. So I wouldn't count on anything eing revealed.




Not sure if it would be trade secrets, if it were, that would be a bit picky of WoTC, course that might be the case. I know I have read posts by Stan! on what the outlines he was given for writing the clan novels were like. It was very interesting to see how a successful publishing company outlines things to help their creators stay focused. Not really looking for word for word copy, just ideas, ala general headings and stuff. If you notice, most WoTC books share the same basic structure, which is the same basic structure as most other rpg books, so I figure it is a tried and true model that you learn in publishing school, but since I have never had classes in actual publishing I was curious for a bit of information on it. You can glean a lot by just studying the end product, just thought a lot of people would be interested in hearing it from the horse's mouth, or maybe cow in this case? (so to speak, not trying to suggest anything bout hellcow ). We are all fired up about this book and it would be interesting to hear about the creative process he went through.

Thanks everyone
Just my two cents

[edit] just to be a bit more clear, am sleepy, I wasn't looking for hellcow's answers to the outline but the structure of the outline itself that he was given. i.e. "In this 4th chapter we would like you to expound on x y and z, be sure to focus on aspects a b and c and don't forget to do d f and g so you are sure to keep the reader's interest."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 10, 2004)

I was fairly certain that this is what you meant. 

 I have no links at the moment, but I believe that this was asked in the past of the process, and that legal reasons would prevent answers to this. I guess Keith will be able to say something more about it if I'm right.


----------



## Hellcow (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll ask the Powers That Be, Kaleon. Though to be honest, I'm not sure I still have the outline -- it was on paper (as opposed to electronic), and it's been almost 20 months since I wrote the 125-page bible!


----------



## NiTessine (Jun 10, 2004)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> How is the editing in the book? I heard nasty things about Complete Divine, and I'm not sure I want Eberron if it has the same "Page XX" errors and whatnot...
> 
> It sure as heck looks cool from what I've seen online though!




Have no fear, the editing is good. I've read most of the book through, and have yet to find a single error.


----------



## Enforcer (Jun 10, 2004)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> Have no fear, the editing is good. I've read most of the book through, and have yet to find a single error.




Glad to hear it! I'll definitely be giving this a look when it gets into stores, then.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jun 10, 2004)

Hellcow said:
			
		

> I'll ask the Powers That Be, Kaleon. Though to be honest, I'm not sure I still have the outline -- it was on paper (as opposed to electronic), and it's been almost 20 months since I wrote the 125-page bible!





LOL, not to worry Hellcow, it's all understood Thanks for replying though, and congrats, I will definitely be picking up the book, thinking it and iron kingdoms will fit very nicely in my own homebrew world.


----------



## qstor (Jun 11, 2004)

It looks cool. I'd get it but I'm broke 

Mike


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jun 11, 2004)

From the sound of things, Eberron is out in the States. Maybe I'll get mine today.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 11, 2004)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> From the sound of things, Eberron is out in the States. Maybe I'll get mine today.




Best of luck. None of my UK games shops even have a date when it might arrive yet


----------



## Olive (Jun 12, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> I'd like to further request info about the bound-elemental items.
> 
> It's an interesting idea that the core rules don't really allow for, so I'm considering picking up Ebberron more or less just for thiese and a read.




Anyone?


----------



## MDSnowman (Jun 12, 2004)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> From the sound of things, Eberron is out in the States. Maybe I'll get mine today.
> 
> *fingers crossed*




Aww does this mean I'll have to change my sig? It'd the height of my self absorbed whinning.


----------

